# Martin Kennedy Update



## cagey (May 16, 2019)

https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...-to-get-wildlife-permits-20190516-p51o12.html


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 16, 2019)

thanks for the update


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2019)

Someone in his area should teach them a more physical lesson


----------

